# We Finished our Trenchless Truck!! Look!



## pipeninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys, we have always done traditional pipe/waterline repair and replacement. Recently, however, we started up a trenchless pipe replacement company and built a whole plumbing/excavating truck for it. It's pretty sick, I'd appreciate comments on it! You can see more pics and a video of it are our website,  Rochester Plumbers
:thumbsup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Trenchless huh? What's with the excavator??

Just kidding, looks good!


----------



## pipeninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, well we need something to dig a little 3 foot hole and also something with portable hydraulics. The mini is perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, what's ur mpg on that big truck?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

pipeninja said:


> Lol, well we need something to dig a little 3 foot hole and also something with portable hydraulics. The mini is perfect :thumbup:


Understand, I would be embarrassed to post a pic of our excavator, it's older than me but paid off and digs good!


----------



## pipeninja (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, she works great though. the mpg on the truck is like 10-11


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

pipeninja said:


> Hey guys, we have always done traditional pipe/waterline repair and replacement. Recently, however, we started up a trenchless pipe replacement company and built a whole plumbing/excavating truck for it. It's pretty sick, I'd appreciate comments on it! You can see more pics and a video of it are our website,  Rochester Plumbers
> :thumbsup:


Is this a excavating forum


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

walker426 said:


> Is this a excavating forum


They are actively involved in the plumbing trade.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Understand, I would be embarrassed to post a pic of our excavator, it's older than me but paid off and digs good!


my excavator is my apprentice.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice and good luck on your endeavors!
Only thing I don't like about your ex, is it isn't mine.:laughing:
That's cool how you load and transport it in the truck along with the other equipment.


----------

